# "That 70's show" coming to an end... and noone cares



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't see a single post here about the big special they had last Thursday. I followed this show religiously for its entire run... up until the end of last season. I recorded this season, but didn't even bother watching it. I didn't watch last Thursday's special, but I guess I'll catch the series finale.

What a shame that they didn't end it at its logical conclusion last season, when Topher Grace quit and his character Eric moved to Africa. Then maybe people would've given a rat's ass about the end of the show. Now it goes out with a whimper.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

I never watched. I grew up in the 70's so when this show first came out I thought it would be cool! but it was lame.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Overall I liked this show, but the last season was lame. And why did Topher quite? Ok, he had some movies in 2004, but according to Wikipedia , he didn't have any movies in 2005 or 2006. It appears he quit for nothing, and ruined the show in the process.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

It died the way Ally McBeal did, by falling into a deep hole of suck.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

The special was quite good if you're a fan of the show. Lots of insight into the chemistry of the cast, which was my favorite part. Although I agree the show hasn't been as good as the first six years, it still has it's moments. Kudos to FOX for (finally) giving a show a proper sendoff.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I think this show died when the two of main stars left. When NBC went and put Will & Grace up against That 70s Show I went with Will & Grace since the show isn't what its use too.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

I care! It hasn't been as good over the last couple seasons, especially with the noted absence of Topher and Ashton, but still I watch and want to see how they wrap things up.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

at least you guys got a special "look back" show. us "West Wing" fans didn't even get that. (but we got what I think was a really nice final epsisode)


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm wondering why isn't Topher going to be in the series finale? He was the main star of the show.


----------



## editivo (Jan 22, 2001)

According to the following link he is considered a guest star in the finale. I would hope that means he will at least make an appearance.

Episode Guide


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The thing I really despised about this season was the fact that Donna was dating that new guy. It was basically an FU to the viewer, since Topher was basically the hero of the show.

-smak-


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We have followed the show since the beginning and have really liked this season too. It's obvious from these posts that my wife & I are the only two people that like Randy, the new guy. In fact, I think we like his character better than Topher's. The special the other night had a strange vibe to it without Topher though. I wonder why he wasn't in it.

It was weird to see how young everybody looked when the show started.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

mgar said:


> Overall I liked this show, but the last season was lame. And why did Topher quite? Ok, he had some movies in 2004, but according to Wikipedia , he didn't have any movies in 2005 or 2006. It appears he quit for nothing, and ruined the show in the process.


I think it was The E! True Hollywood Story that I was watching where they did a story on That 70's Show. They basically said that everyone got along well with each other except for Topher who was basically doing his own thing. It didn't help when Ashton became a bigger star of the show then Topher. At the end of the last episode when Ashton and Topher left the show, Ashton hung around after the show while Topher got in his car and left.


----------



## cthomp (Dec 24, 2001)

mgar said:


> Overall I liked this show, but the last season was lame. And why did Topher quite? Ok, he had some movies in 2004, but according to Wikipedia , he didn't have any movies in 2005 or 2006. It appears he quit for nothing, and ruined the show in the process.


Can you say David Caruso or Shelly Long? But then again, those shows didn't get canceled within a year.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Generic said:


> I think it was The E! True Hollywood Story that I was watching where they did a story on That 70's Show. They basically said that everyone got along well with each other except for Topher who was basically doing his own thing. It didn't help when Ashton became a bigger star of the show then Topher. At the end of the last episode when Ashton and Topher left the show, Ashton hung around after the show while Topher got in his car and left.


Ashton Kutcher has been in a few episodes this season too.

I don't really care why Topher Grace left - they should have ended it when he did, since he was the main character on the show, and it was starting to run out of steam anyway...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

editivo said:


> According to the following link he is considered a guest star in the finale. I would hope that means he will at least make an appearance.
> 
> Episode Guide


I haven't watched the full episode of "The Final Goodbye" yet but I did see part of it and they show the cast coming out for their final bow after the final taping and


Spoiler



Ashton is there but Topher is not, so I gather that Topher decided not to be in the series finale. I hate when stars do that.


I've loved this show since the beginning and I've still been watching this season, but not nearly as religiously. In fact, I was several eps behind until this past week when that special got me nostalgic and I watched about 4 eps over the next day.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

Bah, the show died for me as soon as Donna went blonde. Such a tragic, horrible waste of a redhead. /hangs head and mourns.

Probably watch at least part of the Thursday show though, should have some interesting wrap-ups.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

The show has always been one of my favorites until this year. I'll still miss it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MickeS said:


> ...I don't really care why Topher Grace left - they should have ended it when he did, since he was the main character on the show, and it was starting to run out of steam anyway...


Only because he had a basement!


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

mgar said:


> Overall I liked this show, but the last season was lame. And why did Topher quite? Ok, he had some movies in 2004, but according to Wikipedia , he didn't have any movies in 2005 or 2006. It appears he quit for nothing, and ruined the show in the process.


They said the same thing about Ron Howard when he quit Happy Days. Sometimes you have to do what you want, not what others want of you.
I am sure Topher made the best decision for himself.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Mr. Happypants said:


> Bah, the show died for me as soon as Donna went blonde.


+1


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

Ha! I didn't even realize it was still on. We used to watch it every week and loved it, but after they grew up and graduated it didn't have the same appeal to us and we quickly lost interest.

I agree, Donna didn't seem the same to me as a blonde...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

As with most of these period shows, it became less about the 70s and more about the characters, which I guess is a natural progression, but I always watched the show because these kids were essentially the same age as me, and with the exception of the "circle" (I was never big on smoking pot), I went through many of the same experiences. 

I could never figure out what Randy was supposed to be. Is he the new cool kid? I just didn't get the point of his character. He seemed to me like Beau from "Kotter" after Travolta left. They just weren't sure what to do with him.

The show was better than I thought it would be after the two main guys left, but still not how it was during their "high school" years. I too looked for Topher when they bowed at the end of the retrospective and he wasn't there, but my son though maybe they purposely didn't show him so that would be the surprise during the last episode. I also figured Donna was breaking up with Randy to setup her getting back together with Eric. 

And finally, has Lori become the new Chuck Cunningham? She IS mentioned once in awhile, but you'd think they would bring back the character for the last episode too (we know there were two different actresses playing her).


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

We have been watching, but only because we watched it from teh beginning. It has definitely been worse this year. It is almost like they just switched Randy for Eric, maybe as a big FU to Topher.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I watched every episode of this show until about four shows into this season. I despised the new guy so much I couldn't stand to watch.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I used to watch this show a lot.. with all the new cast members, the show is not really watchable... I think they should have ended it 2 years ago... now they are just going out with a whimper...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I've been watching the show, and I skimmed through parts of the special, but I didn't see anything in it worth starting a thread about. (Well I did get reminded that they started in '76 and managed the squeeze in 8 years and still call it '79 )

It's not as good as it used to be, but it never got bad enough that I dumped my season pass...


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Mr. Happypants said:


> Bah, the show died for me as soon as Donna went blonde. Such a tragic, horrible waste of a redhead. /hangs head and mourns.
> 
> Probably watch at least part of the Thursday show though, should have some interesting wrap-ups.


I actually perfered Donna as a Blonde!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mavrick22 said:


> I actually perfered Donna as a Blonde!


You know, she looks skinnier in that picture than on the show. I wonder if she lost weight to be in that spread 

I like the redheaded Donna better. I'm not usually a fan of die jobs. I always felt that was a sign of insecurity, of someone who's not happy about who they are. Of course, it's dfferent if it's to play a part that requires a blonde. Just not the case here.

I tend to like darker hair to light, although it really isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

When Lori left the show it was because she went into drug rehab. They had some tying up to do with the character and they needed the 2nd actress. I don't know what is up with her now.

I have been enjoying this season, but I do miss Foreman and Kelso. I think they are doing fine without them though.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

mgar said:


> And why did Topher quite? Ok, he had some movies in 2004, but according to Wikipedia , he didn't have any movies in 2005 or 2006. It appears he quit for nothing, and ruined the show in the process.


Isn't Topher Grace a villian in Spider-Man 3? That's likely to be the biggest movie of the year next year. I'd say quitting worked out ok for him. And blame the writers for ruining a show, not an actor for wanting to branch out and play a character other than a Star Wars loving, pot smoking kid.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

JakeyB said:


> Isn't Topher Grace a villian in Spider-Man 3? That's likely to be the biggest movie of the year *next year*. I'd say quitting worked out ok for him. And blame the writers for ruining a show, not an actor for wanting to branch out and play a character other than a Star Wars loving, pot smoking kid.


My point was that he hasn't been very active in anything during the time when he would have involved in The 70's Show. He was very active in 2004, and I can see why he thought that level of success would continue. The fact is, it didn't work out too well, unless it was his intention to take a year off and do nothing.

You are correct that he has every right to make his own career choices. That doesn't change the fact that once Topher left, the show crapped out. I blame him for ruining the show.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

He didn't ruin the show - the producers ruined it by continuing without him.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

MickeS said:


> He didn't ruin the show - the producers ruined it by continuing without him.


True, he didn't actively ruin the show. The show was ruined as a consequence of him leaving, and the producers deciding to continue on without him.

It would have been unfortunate for the show to just end without a final episode. Perhaps the right thing to do would have been to film one last episode with Topher involved. That would have provided some closure the the whole thing without having a crappy last season.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

JakeyB said:


> Isn't Topher Grace a villian in Spider-Man 3? That's likely to be the biggest movie of the year next year. I'd say quitting worked out ok for him. And blame the writers for ruining a show, not an actor for wanting to branch out and play a character other than a Star Wars loving, pot smoking kid.


Couldn't agree more. Nothing could be worse for an actor than being type-cast I believe.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mgar said:


> True, he didn't actively ruin the show. The show was ruined as a consequence of him leaving, and the producers deciding to continue on without him.
> 
> It would have been unfortunate for the show to just end without a final episode. Perhaps the right thing to do would have been to film one last episode with Topher involved. That would have provided some closure the the whole thing without having a crappy last season.


Well, they did write him out of the show, so they did know, enough in advance, that he was leaving. So if they had decided to kill the show, it would have been easy. I guess they figured, since they got Ashton to do a few shows, they could milk it for one more year.


----------



## msgtgumby (Aug 9, 2005)

So does anyone know why Topher wasn't in the special they did? I understand he didn't get along maybe, but that was an end of the show special he should have done it you know? When they were showing the final bows from the final filming he wasn't there either...I hope he does at least show up as a guest star in it. I didn't watch a single epiosde of the new season, but I'm tuning in for the final one just for the hell of it


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Mr. Happypants said:


> Bah, the show died for me as soon as Donna went blonde. Such a tragic, horrible waste of a redhead. /hangs head and mourns.


I was going to say exactly that.

The first "Blonde Donna" episode was the last episode I ever watched. Not because I'm so petty about my TV shows, but the show for me was in rapid decline even before that and the color change was the final straw.


----------



## cometdawg (May 18, 2006)

My sons and I have watched for a long time. We are mixed on Randy and one of my sons thinks he will fall from the water tower as a finale.

I think Eric Foreman will appear in the last episode--but knowing how crazy Fox is--I think it will be a walk-on by Omar Epps who is Dr. Eric Foreman on "House" AND Topher Grace. Epps will say: I got these letters from Donna Pinciotti--who is she?
Then Donna will realize that she was corresponding with the wrong Eric. Weeeee!

Although I was always pulling for the Donna and Hyde relationship to materialize....anyone else?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

cometdawg said:


> My sons and I have watched for a long time. We are mixed on Randy and one of my sons thinks he will fall from the water tower as a finale.
> 
> I think Eric Foreman will appear in the last episode--but knowing how crazy Fox is--I think it will be a walk-on by Omar Epps who is Dr. Eric Foreman on "House" AND Topher Grace. Epps will say: I got these letters from Donna Pinciotti--who is she?
> Then Donna will realize that she was corresponding with the wrong Eric. Weeeee!
> ...


I doubt Randy will be the one to fall from the water tower. I only say that because Kelso is going to be in the episode and that's his thing.

I think Donna & Hyde would have been a good couple. They are both the two sensible people in the group. They are more intellectually equal than any two others. Kelso & Jackie worked because they were both so much into their looks. I don't see how Jackie & Fez will ever last.


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

The show got really crappy the season that Eric took "the year off" and Red bought the Oil Change place. 

Prior to that season, the show had maintained a pretty good sense of continuity and character development. That season killed all that. 

This season has been absolutely painful to watch. Even the intro where they show everyone around the circle makes me cringe.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ovr8ted said:


> Couldn't agree more. Nothing could be worse for an actor than being type-cast I believe.


I could think of something worse.. Not getting a role to be type-cast in and losing out on millions of dollars that being on a long running sitcom earned you.

Then just struggling as an actor until you give up to become an insurance broker.

Boohoo for anyone who is typecast.


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

marksman said:


> I could think of something worse.. Not getting a role to be type-cast in and losing out on millions of dollars that being on a long running sitcom earned you.
> 
> Then just struggling as an actor until you give up to become an insurance broker.
> 
> Boohoo for anyone who is typecast.


Well yes there are worse things than being type-cast but it is not great for the career. Topher has a great chance to be a big star and you can't blame him for taking it.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Hmmm, Spider-Man 3 or the 8th season of That 70's show.....Tough choice...

-smak-


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Some interesting information about Spider Man 3

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-man_3

It started filming in January of this year, so there may be some credibility to the argument that it was an either-or type of choice. If so, it is too bad he couldn't have found a way to make both work.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

Well, having watched the finale.... No one should care.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, it went out with a whimper, as expected. RIP you crazy 70s actin' fools, RIP.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I did rather like the French/German joke when they started to show the house. And Tim Reid joining the circle there at the record shop was pretty cool too. He managed to get his face looking pretty weird, not just "acting high".

Everything else was just kinda soso. Due to various conflicts we didn't manage to see many of the episodes this season.


----------



## cometdawg (May 18, 2006)

It was sort of a luke-warm finish, wasn't it? I did like the water tower thing! were we supposed to think that Donna and Eric re-connected?


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

cometdawg said:


> It was sort of a luke-warm finish, wasn't it? .....


You probably should have spolarized your comments. Not everybody has seen it yet.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mgar said:


> You probably should have spolarized your comments. Not everybody has seen it yet.


Am I missing something? Why are you singling him out but none of the posts above his?


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

dimented said:


> Am I missing something? Why are you singling him out but none of the posts above his?


Not really singling him out, that was just the worst one. MarkofT's comments really didn't reveal anything. This thread should have no spoilers.

Saying the final episode was not worth watching is not a spoiler. Revealing content of the show is.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I agree. It just seemed like you were picking on him especially when MarkofT's post above his reveals a lot more in my opinion. nothing personal...Just making an observation.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

dimented said:


> I agree. It just seemed like you were picking on him especially when MarkofT's post above his reveals a lot more in my opinion. nothing personal...Just making an observation.


Thanks, I am guilty of lazy posting, more than singling out. I should have quoted each one.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mgar said:


> Thanks, I am guilty of lazy posting, more than singling out. I should have quoted each one.


No problem. I am guilty of laziness as well since I just read what you quoted and couldn't figure out why you were upset about someone saying it was a lukewarm finish.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's the discussion thread on the last episodes where spoilers are OK.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300432


----------



## bas95firebird (Jan 25, 2010)

I didn't grow up in the '70s but I loved this show. Unfortunately when the show was still on the air I was too little to like anything that wasn't a cartoon. Also Erick wasn't in the last season because he wanted more money and Fox would not pay more.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

omg. Sickest first post bump ever.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

At least there's no spam.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> At least there's no spam.


YET!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, that was bizarre.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Even went to the trouble of changing the font.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I don't know what I am going to do when this show ends. Maybe FOX will renew it.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I can't find the show on this Thursday in the guide to see the finale... HELP!


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

BIH Fox, they never give shows a chance.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Most confusing. Thread bump. Ever.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Heck, this show is better than most of what Fox has aired since then...


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

With the exception of Mila Kunis, have any of the other "actors" from this show gone on to do anything?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

packerfan said:


> With the exception of Mila Kunis, have any of the other "actors" from this show gone on to do anything?


I think Laura Prepon is in _Brothers and Sisters_ now. But she's dead to me ever since she went blonde.

Oh, and I think that guy... Ashton Something... he might have done a couple of things since then.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

According to IMDb, Laura Prepon isn't in "Brothers and Sisters," but she was in the short-lived "October Road."

Wilmer Valderrama is the voice of Manny on Disney Channel's "Handy Manny."

Topher Grace was in Spider Man 3 and supposedly has a few movies coming out this year.

Danny Masterson has a few minor credits, but nothing I've heard of.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> According to IMDb, Laura Prepon isn't in "Brothers and Sisters," but she was in he short-lived "October Road."


Right! I knew it was _some_ crappy ABC chick show that I've never watched. 

My next guess was going to be _Grey's Anantomy_.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

And Red was a bad guy on 24.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> And Red was a bad guy on 24.


You have an odd definition of bad guy. He was, and will always be, Clarence Boddicker. He wasn't a bad guy on 24, just a politician.










Greg


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> He wasn't a bad guy on 24, just a politician.


tomayto. tomahto.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Classic MickeS thread. AMIRITE?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

hey, october road was a good show! (Though the only reason I started watching it was because of "Hot Donna".)


----------



## loganmikevick (Dec 7, 2011)

MrCouchPotato said:


> Ha! I didn't even realize it was still on. We used to watch it every week and loved it, but after they grew up and graduated it didn't have the same appeal to us and we quickly lost interest.
> 
> I agree, Donna didn't seem the same to me as a blonde...


Thats completely ridiculous, the show did not change one bit nor did donna when she went blonde. Thats straight silly haha


----------



## loganmikevick (Dec 7, 2011)

busyba said:


> I think Laura Prepon is in _Brothers and Sisters_ now. But she's dead to me ever since she went blonde.
> 
> Oh, and I think that guy... Ashton Something... he might have done a couple of things since then.


Why did she go dead when she went blonde? I totally forgot she did until i saw these goofy comments.
Show was the best until season 8,
watched up to two episodes of season 8 and stopped before it completely ruined the show for me


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hot Donna was originally way hotter than Mila Kunis' character.. But after she went blonde, I realized Mila Kunis was pretty hot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Boy, talk about resurrecting an old thread!!

To settle this once and for all, Donna had the better body, but Mila was always cuter/prettier


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> Boy, talk about resurrecting an old thread!!
> 
> To settle this once and for all, Donna had the better body, but Mila was always cuter/prettier


Have you seen friends with benefits? Mila's body is pretty damn hot!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

BradJW said:


> Have you seen friends with benefits? Mila's body is pretty damn hot!


Not saying it isn't, but Donna, in the days of That 70s Show, had a hotter body. Bodywise, what are we comparing an 8 to a 9? Splitting hairs really, and everyone is attracted to different body types anyway.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

*Every few years, when a new spammer bumps this thread, I always feel a slight taste of bile in the back of my throat because I'm afraid I'm going to open it up and there is going to be an announcement that Hollywood has decided to make a big screen version of this show.*


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

So, this show is over? Guess I didn't care...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BradJW said:


> Have you seen friends with benefits? Mila's body is pretty damn hot!


Haven't seen it.. is it really her?

The picture on the bulletin board in "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" ISN'T really her (found out in the commentary).


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Mila has body doubles. Particularly for her butt. If you've seen the cliff scene from "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" you know why. She has no backside whatsoever.

She is stunningly beautiful though.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> *Every few years, when a new spammer bumps this thread, I always feel a slight taste of bile in the back of my throat because I'm afraid I'm going to open it up and there is going to be an announcement that Hollywood has decided to make a big screen version of this show.*


"dazed and Confused"


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Could everyone please stop bumping this thread? The misspelling in the title is making my brain hurt.

(And yes, I realize the irony in bumping it to say that...)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

That typo is a must to avoid.


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

When did Kelso become a billionaire?


----------

